# My Family



## jlyoncc1 (May 2, 2010)

]Here is an updated pic of my family. We were getting ready to leave for my brothers wedding. Left to right in the back is me, my oldest son Shane, daughter Shelby, daughter Anna, hubby John. In the front are sons Jacob and Tim. Wedding was a blast!!!


----------



## Isa (May 2, 2010)

Dee you have a beautiful family, I am sure you are very proud . Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2010)

Great picture! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## terryo (May 2, 2010)

Your family picture is wonderful. I am jealous of your beautiful daughters. Five son's here....


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks girls! It's rare that we are all in one place let alone all dressed up!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 3, 2010)

Lovely photo! 

It's so nice when they can all dress themselves, isn't it? Though I am sure you had to help with ties and belts for the boys...

Is Shelby's knee all healed up?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie! Her knee is doing well. But......after healing her knee she got mono! Poor kid can't catch a break. She just started back yesterday for her first game. Scored the first goal so it was a good ego lifter! She needed it after having such a crappy year with injuries.


----------



## Annieski (May 3, 2010)

Hi Dee, Beautiful picture---Beautiful Family. Glad to hear things are better,but PLEASE---be sure your daughter really takes care--Mono can linger for a while and just when you are feeling great--it will knock you down again Harder.


----------



## ChiKat (May 3, 2010)

Great picture and what a beautiful family!!


----------



## Candy (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful family Dee. I didn't know that you were such a looker.


----------

